# Waxing Skis



## rah140 (Jan 10, 2012)

Recently I tried waxing my skis using a wax iron. When I run the iron down the base, the wax has small ridges when it cools. I was under the impression that the trailing edge of the melted wax should be smooth. Am I doing somthing wrong?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2012)

rah140 said:


> Recently I tried waxing my skis using a wax iron. When I run the iron down the base, the wax has small ridges when it cools. I was under the impression that the trailing edge of the melted wax should be smooth. Am I doing somthing wrong?



you scrape the wax off after it dries and then it is smooth. i think some people buff too as a last step.


----------



## rah140 (Jan 10, 2012)

ok, thank you. I scraped it smooth, but I thought maybe I didn't have the iron hot enought which was causing the wax to dry uneven.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 10, 2012)

Check out youtube or Swix for video tutorials on waxing. The wax does not go on smoothly. It will be ridged and uneven. If the wax ridges are thick, you've put on too much wax. After you've applied the wax, let it cool. I usually let it sit for thirty minutes before I start scraping. Finish off by buffing with a scotch-brite pad or brushes.


----------



## salsgang (Jan 11, 2012)

Go to my blog and look on right for a link to a waxing video. S
ounds like you are doing OK though...


----------



## rah140 (Jan 11, 2012)

where is your blog?


----------



## salsgang (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry. Maineskifamily.blogspot.com


----------



## zakyr (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone recommend a basic at home waxing kit?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Anyone recommend a basic at home waxing kit?



swix makes a nice kit.  there is a thread on it somewhere here.


----------



## zakyr (Jan 31, 2012)

How about the waxing iron?

Trying to find one that will do the job but not break the bank


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2012)

zakyr said:


> How about the waxing iron?
> 
> Trying to find one that will do the job but not break the bank



some people go to good will and pick up an old cloths iron for $3 and swear by it.  others like the irons you purchase for the purpose of ski waxing.  i got a cheap swix kit which included the iron on Tramdock last year. i like it.


----------



## zakyr (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I would be in the market for a "true" ski wax iron.

Any recommendations let me know!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Yeah I would be in the market for a "true" ski wax iron.
> 
> Any recommendations let me know!



i got a kit like this, i don't recall what i paid last year.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=68053&highlight=swix


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i got a kit like this, i don't recall what i paid last year.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=68053&highlight=swix



Yeah I would be looking for a deal like that.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Yeah I would be looking for a deal like that.



keep an eye on steep and cheap, they'll probably show up there eventually at a good price.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i got a kit like this, i don't recall what i paid last year.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=68053&highlight=swix



How much faster do you think the wax has made your skis go?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How much faster do you think the wax has made your skis go?



76 mph


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 76 mph



Splurge for the high fluoro wax and I'd bet that you hit atleast 83.2mph


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

So I am in the market to buy a ski iron...today. Dont want to keep paying $20 to get them waxed.

I need an iron, scraper, brush, etc.

Anyone know of a place to get one online for a good deal? Only local shops around me are ems and East Coast Alpine.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

zakyr said:


> So I am in the market to buy a ski iron...today. Dont want to keep paying $20 to get them waxed.
> 
> I need an iron, scraper, brush, etc.
> 
> Anyone know of a place to get one online for a good deal? Only local shops around me are ems and East Coast Alpine.





Check out 

Reliable Racing Supply (www.reliableracing.com)
Tognar (www.tognar.com)
Sun Valley Ski Tools (www.svst.com)
Race Werks  (www.racewerks.com)
Ski Racing Development (www.skiracingdevelopment.com)

All of those have a very good, and extensive supply of tuning equipment, and very often you'll see a "real" ski iron show up on one of their closeout specials

Also check out e-bay, and look for either a Swix ski waxing iron or a Toko ski waxing iron


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost on cue,  Reliable Racing supply puts an intro level REAL ski waxing iron on sale today for less than $40! 

http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=11217585


----------



## dl (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been using the Ray's Way Wax Whizard tool (http://alpineskituning.com/cms/inde...ys-way-waxwhizard&catid=37:products&Itemid=71). It takes a fraction of the time and there is almost no waste. There's nothing wrong with a hot wax now and then but this is the way to go for daily maintenance. 

I use this method on the race skis - for races. I know that a good % of families racing for FSC (Canon) are doing the same thing.


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure what the sale is? 
These sell for $44 shipped on amazon...

Still on the look out!


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

dl said:


> I've been using the Ray's Way Wax Whizard tool (http://alpineskituning.com/cms/inde...ys-way-waxwhizard&catid=37:products&Itemid=71). It takes a fraction of the time and there is almost no waste. There's nothing wrong with a hot wax now and then but this is the way to go for daily maintenance.
> 
> I use this method on the race skis - for races. I know that a good % of families racing for FSC (Canon) are doing the same thing.



I read there site and I am still confused as to how this is comparable to hot waxing. Not really doubting it but I dont get how this would be any different than just rubing the wax in with cork or other material.......


Any insight?


----------



## zakyr (Feb 1, 2012)

Just scored a new Swix T75 XF for $30 shipped

Anyone use this?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2012)

looking for a decent sidewall planer....any suggestions


----------



## bigbog (Feb 1, 2012)

One thing I've used...and hasn't resulted in disaster(lol) is in using a sheet of Fiberlex(sp?)...together when ironing seems to help soak up any excess wax...but once you get used to using a circular ironing motion and skilled at applying the wax = you won't need as often.  Agree with all the rest mentioned...and no doubt dl's method, as well as regular roll-on with a cork-rub-in works well = really convenient for a fresh wax job when staying over for a 2nd or 3rd day.

>some people buff too as a last step
...with soft-hair brush seems to do a great job...with hotwax.


----------

